# What gloves do they use in muay thai



## Racer22 (Jun 29, 2016)

I want to start muay thai and want to use my own gear. Which gloves specifically will my club allow me to use? Do muay thai gloves differ from boxing gloves?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 29, 2016)

The answer is always very simple, ask a instructor at the club you are joining.  They will tell you exactly what you need.  Yes, Muay Thai gloves differ from boxing gloves a little, but exactly what gear is and isn't allowed is going to differ from place to place.

In fact they will probably sell the gear you need there, so you can just buy it at the club when you are there.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 29, 2016)

Don't bother buying anything yet what if you don't like it and quit then you've wasted the money on them you'll have some to use there


----------



## Racer22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Don't bother buying anything yet what if you don't like it and quit then you've wasted the money on them you'll have some to use there



Well I already own a punching bag but I've lost the gloves so I'm going to buy a pair regardless as I'll be hitting the bag at home just to get fit. So even if I don't like the club I'll still use the gloves at home.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 29, 2016)

Don't buy cheap crap with no padding. We had a guy roll in eith everlasts bought from big W.  They claimed to be 16s but they weren't.

My favorate are punch armadillos.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 29, 2016)

Racer22 said:


> I want to start muay thai and want to use my own gear. Which gloves specifically will my club allow me to use? Do muay thai gloves differ from boxing gloves?


Ask your instructor what is to be used.

Muay Thai gloves and boxing gloves are different in a number of ways.
1. MT glove is generally more flexable. Allows the practitioner is able to open their hand more allowing for grabbing and gripping. The thumb also more to the side again allow more opening of the hand.
2. The shape of (most) Muay Thai gloves is a bit more square and top heavy in the front area compared to boxing gloves, therefore there is a difference in the weight distribution between them.
3. The length over the wrist and forearm area is shorter on the Muay Thai glove allowing a bit more wrist movement again for clinch work as well as elbowing.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jul 12, 2016)

Some of the popular one :Venum or twins


----------



## EMT (Dec 17, 2016)

Muay Thai gloves are bit different than Boxing gloves since they serve a slightly different purpose like checking kicks for example. Gloves are the last thing you would like to save money on since it is simply the most important piece of a gear you'll ever buy for your training.

6 tips on how to buy a proper Muay Thai gloves


----------



## kakkattekoi (Dec 17, 2016)

fairtex is also recommended

venum is a bit too "soft"

Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


----------



## spinningelbow (Feb 5, 2017)

There is a great article about muaythai gloves at spinningelbow blog. A Legend is Born: The Spinning Elbow


----------

